# Please help me, what is this??



## GoldStandard37 (Sep 3, 2012)

I've been trying to figure what model this is, any help would be great!


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Not sure who made it, but it's an older, crude (especially around the trucks, pilots (ends/ladders) and dynamic brake hatch) model of a GP38-2


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

It's not that old, it has a speaker space in the tank so that puts it in the DCC era.


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

Did you guys notice the center rail contact rollers? I initially thought H0 scale Bachmann but the couplers and those rollers give it away as O gauge. Lionel or MTH would be my totally uneducated guess....


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks like a Lionel GP-38 to me. I recognize that cab form.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Definitely not HO Scale...the engine is as long as the keyboard in the background and definitely is a 3-rail system.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

One question. Are both trucks powered? If so, I'd lean to MTH, most of the Lionel ones have a single motor.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

That logo is only on WIlliams and Weaver, currently on ebay with no matching numbers in O scale. 70's and 80's Maybe the number was changed.

Update MTH 2000 year production. Proto sound 2. Model number 20-2256-1. MTH Premier Engine. GP -38-2


----------

